# Bảng giá dịch vụ vận tải Phi Long 0963635767



## taxitaiphilong (15 Tháng tư 2021)

Vận tải phi long cung cấp dịch vụ vận tải hàng hóa khắp các tỉnh thành trong cả nước. Với hệ thống bãi xe phân bố từ bắc đến nam, công ty chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ thuê xe tải sắp xếp ghép các chuyến hàng cùng lộ trình, giúp khách hàng tiết kiệm được 50% giá cước vận tải.

Với đội xe đông và đa dạng cho thuê xe trọng tải từ 800kg, 1 tấn, 1 tấn 25, 1,4 tấn, 3,5 tấn, 5 tấn, 8 tấn đến các loại xe trọng tải lớn 15 tấn, 20 tấn và các loại xe đầu kéo, 3 chân, 4 chân, 5 chân chở hàng nội thành Hà Nội liên tỉnh. taxi tai chuyen nha Phi Long đáp ứng được tất cả các nhu cầu cần thuê xe tải chở hàng, vận chuyển hàng hóa của quý khách với hàng hóa sẽ được đảm bảo an toàn trên các loại xe thùng bạt, thùng kín hoặc thùng lạnh.

Chi tiết bảng giá dịch vụ vận tải Phi Long​*BẢNG GIÁ CƯỚC XE ĐI TRONG NỘI THÀNH HÀ NỘI (PHẠM VI DƯỚI 40KM)*​
LOẠI XEMỞ CỬA 4KM ĐẦUTỪ 5KM ĐẾN 15KMTỪ KM16 TRỞ LÊNTHỜI GIAN CHỜXE NHỎ180,000VNĐ18,500VNĐ13,500VNĐ50,000VNĐ/HXE LỚN220,000VNĐ20,000VNĐ18,000VNĐ60,000VNĐ/H
Bảng giá áp dụng cho xe *0,5t – 1,25 tấn*. Nếu khách hàng có nhu cầu thuê xe 1.5 tấn xe trở lên thùng mui bạt để chở được nhiều hàng hơn thì giá cước xe báo cụ thể theo từng chuyến.

*BẢNG GIÁ CƯỚC XE TAXI TẢI ĐI HỢP ĐỒNG NGOẠI TỈNH*​
LOẠI XETỪ 40KM ĐẾN 100KMTỪ 101 TRỞ LÊNTHỜI GIAN CHỜPHÍ LƯU ĐÊMXE NHỎ14,000VNĐ12,000VNĐ50,000VNĐ/H200,000VNĐXE LỚN18,000VNĐ13,500VNĐ60,000VNĐ/H200,000VNĐ
P/S: Báo giá chưa bao gồm phí cầu phà, bến bãi phát sinh.

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe tải phục vụ quý khách 24/24, bất kể thời gian nào quý khách gọi vào số hotline sẽ được xếp xe ngay lập tức giá rẻ trên địa bàn Hà Nội và toàn quốc. Ngoài ra để đáp ứng nhu cầu vận chuyển trọn gói, chúng tôi cung cấp cả các gói dịnh vụ: bốc xếp dỡ hàng hóa, cho thuê kho bãi, thanh lý phế liệu. Gọi hotline 0963.906.589 cho chúng tôi quý khách sẽ được phục vụ trọn gói từ A đến Z.

_LÝ DO TẠI SAO BẠN NÊN CHỌN DỊCH VỤ CỦA VẬN TẢI PHI LONG_​_✦ Dàn xe đời mới - Đa dạng chủng loại.
✦ Đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ năng động nhiệt tình linh hoạt trong xử lý tình huống.
✦ Giá thuê xe tốt nhất thị trường.
✦ Thủ tục thuê xe - ký hợp đồng thuận tiện.
✦ Bảo đảm hàng hóa sắp xếp gọn gàng khoa học an toàn đảm bảo trên suốt quá trình vận chuyển.
✦ Dàn xe nhiều trọng tải phù hợp với mọi nhu cầu khách hàng dễ luồn lách trong các hẻm ngõ nhỏ, chạy mọi thời điểm.
✦ Hỗ trợ bốc dỡ hàng hóa nhanh gọn gàng theo quy trình chuyên nghiệp.
✦ Phục vụ khách hàng bằng chữ tâm và làm việc để giữ tín._

Vận tải Phi Long cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe tải chở hàng, taxi tải hà nội, dịch vụ chuyển nhà trọn gói giá rẻ, chuyển văn phòng chọn gói tại hà nội, cho thuê xe đầu kéo giá rẻ, cho thuê xe container chở hàng tại hà nội và các tỉnh thành miền bắc. Với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp - nhiệt tình có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề chắc chắn sẽ phục vụ làm hài lòng quý khách.

Lời khuyên khi thuê xe tải:​✪ Đóng hàng gọn gàng khoa học bảo đảm xe tới có thể bốc xếp hàng nhanh, chuẩn bị đội ngũ bốc dỡ hỗ trợ để không phải tính thêm chi phí.
✪ Nên chuẩn bị kho bãi xuống hàng đầy đủ đảm bảo xuống hàng nhanh tránh tình trạng neo xe quá lâu tốn thêm chi phí.
✪ Nếu bạn chưa ước lượng được khối lượng hàng hóa cần thuê xe có trọng tải bao nhiêu hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn phương án tối ưu nhất.


----------

